# Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken



## efish (9. April 2004)

+++  www.efishing.de  +++  Sonderangebote  +++  Angelbekleidung  +++  

Unsere Sonderangebote** im Bereich Angelbekleidung für alle Boardies:

*Scierra - BLACKWATER WATHOSE - ATMUNGSAKTIV*
Das Erfolgsmodell BLACKWATER zu einem unschlagbaren Preis - jetzt 40% reduziert!
Nur noch in zwei Grössen verfügbar: XL und XXL
Diesen Artikel versenden wir versandkostenfrei!

*Unser Preis: 199,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*

>Direktlink zum Artikel

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ron Thompson - DAKOTA - LUXUS NEOPREN WATHOSE - FILZSOHLE + BONUS*
Luxus-Neopren-Wathose zum Tiefstpreis, aus 5 mm Neoprenmaterial, mit Filzsohle

Gratis zum Artikel, als Bonus für Sie: Ron Thompson WATGÜRTEL und FISHING-CAP

*Unser Preis: 124,00 EUR inklusive MwSt. (UVP*: 178,00 EUR)*

>Direktlink zum Artikel

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ron Thompson - WATJACKE OUTBACK - ATMUNGSAKTIV + BONUS*
Atmungsaktive Watjacke aus dem Hause Ron Thompson zum Knallerpreis

Gratis zum Artikel, als Bonus für Sie: Ron Thompson FISHING-CAP

*Unser Preis: 78,00 EUR inklusive MwSt. (UVP*: 110,00 EUR)*

>Direktlink zum Artikel

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ron Thompson - WATKOMBINATION - DAKOTA WATHOSE + WATJACKE OUTBACK + BONUS*
Bei Kauf dieser Kombination sparen Sie nochmal und der Versand ist kostenfrei!

Ron Thompson - DAKOTA - LUXUS NEOPREN WATHOSE - FILZSOHLE
Luxus-Neopren-Wathose zum Tiefstpreis, aus 5 mm Neoprenmaterial, mit Filzsohle

Ron Thompson - WATJACKE OUTBACK - ATMUNGSAKTIV
Atmungsaktive Watjacke mit vielen sinnvollen Details

Gratis zum Artikel, als Bonus für Sie: Ron Thompson WATGÜRTEL und FISHING-CAP
Diesen Artikel versenden wir versandkostenfrei!

*Unser Preis: 194,00 EUR inklusive MwSt. (UVP*: 288,00 EUR)*

>Direktlink zum Artikel

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
** = Alle Sonderangebote solange der Vorrat reicht
* = Unverbindlicher Preis des Herstellers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

Hallo efish, herzlich willkommen sowohl als Mitglied wie auch als neuer Werbepartner.
Sind ja gleich ne Menge Angebote))
Viel Spass an Board)


----------



## Hummer (9. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

Herzlich Willkommen, efish! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## efish (9. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

danke für salz + brot ... ich fühle mich schon fast wie daheim ... nette nachbarschaft ... frohe ostern ... gruß

.efish


----------



## Kunze (9. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

Hallo efish!







on Board! #h


----------



## Jirko (9. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im anglerboard efish. schön, dich als neuen partner hier in unserem kreise begrüßen zu dürfen #6


----------



## Albatros (12. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

Hallo efish und herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Board :m


----------



## Achim_68 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

Hi efish,
willkommen und viel Spass an Board


----------



## Truttafriend (13. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen #h 

Klasse das wir jetzt jemanden "an der Hand haben", der die goilen Scierra Spinnruten hat #6 

Die Exori Spinnruten sehen aber auch verdammt gut aus. Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## efish (14. April 2004)

*AW: Sonderangebote: Wathosen + Watjacken*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> der die goilen Scierra Spinnruten hat



... ja die scierra ruten sind schon sexy ... danke für die nette begrüssung.

.ole


----------

